# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Επισκευή φορτιστή μπαταρίας

## billy2007

Καλησπέρα σας!Εχω ένα φορτιστή μπαταρίας κινητού ο οποίος συνδέεται με φορτιστή κινητού και φορτίζει την μπαταρία. Του οποίου όμως έχει ξεκολλήσει από πάνω του το micro usb.(δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά νομίζω οτι έχει συμπαρασύρει μαζί του και κομμάτια από την πλακέτα(ξεφλούδισμα) οπότε δεν μπορώ να το κολλήσω(είναι πολύ κοντά και πολύ μικρά τα άλλα στοιχεία)).Και σκέφτομαι τώρα.. μπορώ να κόψω το καλώδιο του φορτιστή κινητού,να ενώσω το +,- πάνω στην μπαταρία και να την φορτίσει;(χωρίς πυροτεχνήματα).Γνωρίζω ότι υπαρχει κύκλωμα που κόβει όταν γεμίσει η μπαταρία αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ειναι στον φορτιστή ή στο κινητό.

φορτιστής κινητού:input 240 v, output 5v dc 550mA
φορτιστής μπαταρίας:input 4.75v-5.25v dc 0.1A ,output 4.2v+/-0.06vdc 0.1A
Ιδιας εταιρίας γνήσια και τα δύο.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα 7805 και να κατεβασεις τα 12V του αυτοκινητου σε 5. 
Αλλα, ΔΕΝ συνεργαζονται ολα τα κινητα με αυτο. Καποια, εαν δουν καθαρο dc στην εισοδο τους και οχι παλμους σου βγαζουν μηνυμα μη καταλληλου φορτιστη -τουλαχιστον οι ακριβες σειρες της ΝΟΚΙΑ το κανουν στανταρ.

----------


## billy2007

> Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ..


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και την συμβουλή σας! Δεν είναι φορτιστής για αμάξι αλλά παίρνει ρεύμα από φορτιστή κινητού και φορτίζει μόνο την μπαταρία χωρίς να χρειάζεται το κινήτο.

----------


## billy2007

Κανεις .. κάτι για το αν μπρώ να το κάνω?

----------


## vivident

και αντι να ζοριζεσαι δεν πας να αγορασεις κατι ετοιμο?
το πιο απλο με 5 ευρο http://www.plaza24.gr/index.php/%CE%...ypage.tpl.html

και η gt εκδοση με τα πολλα καλουδια στα 10 ευρο http://www.geta.gr/eshop/index.php?p...com_virtuemart

----------


## billy2007

> και αντι να ..


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!Το έχω κάνει ήδη αυτό. Άπλα θα μου άρεσε να μάθω κιόλας.

----------

